# Brighten up your offerings with Neons



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*Good Morning*

*Doing a run of neon shirts for a customer.....WOWOWOWOWOW.*

*Printing is just a black design, but man does it pop!*

*I found the neons thru One Stop and I think these are going to brighten up a lot of my customers!!*

*These are going to a Tree Company and I have another customer that wants them for his "fish camp".*

*Check them out at One Stop....they are really bright and available in 100 percent cotton.*

*Margaret*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Peggy,when you get a finished product take a ppic and post it . I would love to see them finished. ...... JB


----------



## irishmom205 (Nov 8, 2007)

*I agree, would love to see them, they sound great!*


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Ive bought some safety green shirts for my husband and I, but I havent gotten around to printing them.

You've just given a bit of a boost


----------



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

What is the url for one stop?


----------



## Catbox (Oct 3, 2007)

neon is cool...


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL, same here as Robin ... have a box full of neon green and pink tees, just haven't gotten around to printing on them, yet.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

One Stop - America's Best Supplier

Ive ordered from them a few times.


----------



## Cutting_Edge (Jun 30, 2006)

*When ordering the Neons....watch the sizing though.....they run a little small....I would suggest ordering a size larger than usual.*

*I will get some pics as soon as I can for you folks.*

*Margaret (Peggy)*
*Cutting Edge*


----------



## hamlettsigns (May 3, 2008)

What is the pricing and service like at one stop?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

pricing is just a bit higher than my regular suppliers.....but they tend to have much larger selection of stuff.

Service.......so far has been great!


----------



## Green Tee (Jun 10, 2008)

That is a really good idea, I hadn't thought of neon t-shirts for DTG. Now if we could only print neon inks with the machine.....


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

I guess this was done with screenprinting? If not, how did u do it?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Brian said:


> I guess this was done with screenprinting? If not, how did u do it?


You can accomplish decorating with Vinyl,plastisol,screenprint,and inkjetor laser printing for darks. .... JB


----------



## hoerth (Mar 5, 2008)

I Have the One Stop catalog. What line did you use? Hanes, Jerzees?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

hoerth said:


> I Have the One Stop catalog. What line did you use? Hanes, Jerzees?


I used gildan


----------



## mnapuran (Jun 25, 2008)

Interesting idea! Bet they really do pop.


----------



## BiGGraphics (May 29, 2008)

I would like to see final product. Was also wondering where to get the best deals on blank "safety" tees.

thanks,
Troy


----------

